
Apollo 11 Guidance Computer source code for the command and lunar modules - rahuldottech
https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11
======
bensochar
>TEMPORARY, I HOPE HOPE HOPE

[https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11/blob/master/Luminar...](https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11/blob/master/Luminary099/LUNAR_LANDING_GUIDANCE_EQUATIONS.agc#L179)

...it was not temporary

~~~
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Was the hope that the code would be temporary, or that the external conditions
the code was dealing with would be temporary? Remember this is flight control
software. There might be transient conditions that the system can handle fine,
but could lead to failure if they persist.

~~~
thewonderidiot
That call to STOPRATE was there to zero out attitude rate commands at the
moment the astronaut switches into the semimanual final descent program P66.
It was removed in the final few revisions before the first, unflown release of
the Apollo 14 software (Luminary 163 [1]) because it was preventing attitude
control of the spacecraft when Rate-Of-Descent commands were skipped [2].
Skipping ROD commands wasn't normal, but was something that was added as part
of the effort to make the computer more cleanly handle large unexpected
additional load, like happened in Apollo 11.

[1]
[https://github.com/virtualagc/virtualagc/blob/master/Luminar...](https://github.com/virtualagc/virtualagc/blob/master/Luminary163/LUNAR_LANDING_GUIDANCE_EQUATIONS.agc#L209)

[2]
[http://www.ibiblio.org/apollo/Documents/LUM156_text.pdf](http://www.ibiblio.org/apollo/Documents/LUM156_text.pdf)
\-- look for PCN 1037

------
davidw
Wow, was "burn baby burn" really part of the original source code?!

[https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11/blob/master/Luminar...](https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11/blob/master/Luminary099/BURN_BABY_BURN
--MASTER_IGNITION_ROUTINE.agc)

~~~
floatingatoll
Line 34:

> _At the get-together of the AGC developers celebrating the 40th anniversary
> of the first moonwalk, Don Eyles (one of the authors of this routine along
> with Peter Adler) has related to us a little interesting history behind the
> naming of the routine._

~~~
davidw
It's kind of frustrating to try and figure out what is actually the original,
unaltered code, and what's been added.

There _is_ a BURNBABY routine, though, so I guess that's real.

~~~
thewonderidiot
Wherever we added modern comments, they are denoted by a double hashtag (##)
at the beginning of the line. Everything else, minus formatting concerns, is
directly from the original listing. You can see the scans we transcribed this
from here:

[https://archive.org/details/Comanche55J2k60](https://archive.org/details/Comanche55J2k60)

[https://archive.org/details/Luminary99001J2k60](https://archive.org/details/Luminary99001J2k60)

------
dang
Discussed in 2009:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=715395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=715395)

2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3888638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3888638)

2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8063192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8063192)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7522539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7522539)

2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12048945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12048945)

Smaller threads from a year ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19014278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19014278)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18737380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18737380)

------
NikolaeVarius
Title is incorrect, this has been available for quite a while

~~~
osamagirl69
I would argue that It should have (2016) appended to it to match the HN style,
but it is otherwise accurate.

~~~
rahuldottech
My bad, didn't realize that it's been out for a while.

------
turbostyler
Didn’t this get released a couple years ago? Or was that a different ship?

~~~
333c
I have the same question, and in addition I'm confused why this repository
seems to have been created by some random GitHub user.

~~~
wopian
He was an employee at NASA several years ago.

~~~
333c
That makes some sense. Thanks.

------
jagged-chisel
Hasn’t it always been “public domain” but only now published on GitHub?

~~~
rahuldottech
All NASA images and videos are in the public domain, but the same is not true
for any technologies that they develop.

